# Help with plant id



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone knows what this plant species is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you get a closer shot? It looks like it's probably a _Sagittaria_ of some kind, but I can't be sure which one or if it's a _Vallisneria_ without more detail.

As an aside, there is no such word as "specie" (except when speaking of money). It's just species, which is not a plural of anything.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I will get a better picture when I get home and repost. I have corrected the mispelled word.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm sorry. I didn't know that was a typo. 

Can you try to get some of the veins of the leaves in the pic?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*More photos*


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

It appears to be a Vallisneria species to me. _Vallisneria Americana_ pops to mind.

HTH,
Megil.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree. It does look like a val.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

I would also say vallisneria americana...


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Just saw this post looking for Val.'s. 
What made you decide it was a Vallisneria and not a Sagittaria.
What are the main differences?
I have a couple different species of tall grass-like plants, and I've never known if they were val's or sag's.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Bump*

Cavan, anyone?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sagittaria have rounder leaf tips, thicker and whiter roots, and a different veining pattern. That last thing is a little hard to describe.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Vallisneria leaves are much more translucent than Saggitaria leaves. Vallisneria leaves have a number of parallel veins with irregular side veins at right, or even acute (pointing backwards) angles. In Sagittaria, you don't see the side veins.


----------

